# YAY!!! New Shoes



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh yea, Got my S-03s from tire rack today. Jus got them mounted and balanced. I've never had such good traction.

205/50ZR15 Bridgestone Potenza S-03s


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just let me know when you're giving me your wheels

looks nice tho
purdy new rubber


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Damn, those things grip like...MMMmmpphhh.

Oh man, jus thinking of those corners I took today. My car has become fun to drive again, I can take quick corners and I don't hear one tire break traction. It's like driving on rails, man.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I know exactly what you mean. Cornering is so easy. I just got my tires about a month ago.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

daaamn...s-03's. $$$ but if you gotta have the best...

Seth


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

I had those tires and man they could handle but let me tell you the wore out very quickly. It wasn't alignment wear either. They wore perfectly even but they wore super fast. I decided not to go with those again as the price vs. longevity was tough to justify. Enjoy them though, they are some of the best handling tires out there, they just dont last for shit.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

those look HOOOOOTTT


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mucho Sweetness. Ive always been interested in the S0-3's. Lemme know how tread wear goes. I think their wear is like 220 which is a little less than my Yoko's.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just got my toyo proxes fz4's put on...they own you... haha

looks great though


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice tires. Don't enjoy them too much or you'll be looking for some more about a year from now. And @ $125 per tire, that's some pretty expensive fun for 15's. They do grip like a champ though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, well, I've had them since wednesday, so I think it's about time to rotate them, haha....J/K

I hope they last at least 12k. I might go with the toyos next time or something, I jus had to try these out. Most likely, I'll get some lightweight POS Rims and mount some S-03s on them. Then I can use them for racing and autoX.

I really hope some autoX events come here soon, I wanna get some autoX done before these damn tires wear out.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My front yoko's lasted about 13k before I had to get them replaced but the backs had 85+% tread left. My treadwear rating was only a little better than yours and I drove reasonably hard, especially accelerating out of corners. You can rotate and probably get 20+ of you can say screw rotating and just replace 2 tyres a little way down the road.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for gods sakes, get anything...ANYTHING but kumhos


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for gods sakes, get anything...ANYTHING but kumhos


ill second that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i went though my fronts in 8 months, and i NEVER peel out...just from daily driving...and i have a camber kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have kuhmo 712 and they are perfectly fine.. had them on for over a year now.

though i really want to upgrade to the toyo proxy t1 s


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm glad the contributors all pitched in to get you some nice wheels


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm glad the contributors all pitched in to get you some nice wheels



glad we could help. hah

now stop taking pictures and go out and burn then shits justin!!! haha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had Kumho 712s on my last car, they were pretty good IMO, but nothing compared to these potenzas. 

My problem right now is definately camber, I can see that my passenger side camber is horrible. Looks like I'm gonna have to take the front wheels up, loosen up the struts and see if I can pull as much camber out of those camber pins as I can.


----------

